

Ask HN: Has HP TouchPad $99 Pricing shattered the iPhone lovers ego? - desaiguddu


======
Apple-Guy
HP TouchPad: almost no demand at $500

HP TouchPad: almost no demand at $400

HP TouchPad: almost no demand at $380 (only hundreds sold on woot)

HP TouchPad: announced abandoning product and sold unused inventory for cost
of recycling

iPhone: people pay up to $1000 per device retail, or up to $1500 per device in
some countries

------
brk
How so?

HP built a product that they can barely give away, and have announced they are
canceling the entire platform.

Not being a fanboi, but how/why would this have any impact on iPhone zealots?

------
johnnyo
If HP was releasing a TouchPad 2 at that price point, it could potentially be
a game changer, but they aren't.

It's a fire sale on soon-to-be unsupported technology.

------
smoody
Show me where I can actually _buy_ a TouchPad for $99 and I will react
accordingly. :-)

------
dpio
Seriously, what's your reasoning?

